# How often do you shower?



## Vrinda

I read in a book you sweat a lot during pregnancy and you should shower 2 times a day ( but I hardly do that)
A shower in a morning is enough for me to go all day!

Before pregnancy - once a day ( in the morning)
And now, just about the same !

How about you ?


----------



## wild_ice

I've never heard that before. I shower once a day and that's fine for me.

xx


----------



## Tatertot

Usually once a day unless I feel like I need a second shower.


----------



## Mummy~L

I have one shower a day unless I have done something which makes me feel I need another :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Shower or bath in the morning/early afternoon. I will take a hot bath in the evening if my hips and legs are sore.


----------



## hot tea

Only once a day.... Why on earth would you need two unless you were stinky? Lol


----------



## 24/7

Once a day before bed. xx


----------



## ChristinaRN

Once a day....unless I am feeling absolutely horrible then a 2nd before bed....but not because of sweat but because of back pain!


----------



## Cherrybinky

One a day. Theres no need for more. More than one a day can dry out your skin horribly :(


----------



## Ashley2189

I grew up taking 2 showers a day. That's just the what my parents taught us. Once in the morning before getting ready for your day, and once in the evening. I certainly can NOT go to bed without a shower. I would feel dirty and contaminated and like I'm sleeping in filth unless the bed linens were changed every day. Although I do skip the morning shower occasionally, I just find it a nice way to wake up and start your day. I used to shower about 3 times a day when I worked because I just felt gross being out and about all day. One before work, one when I got home from work, and one before bed. Guess I just like to feel super clean. :shrug:


----------



## Bexxx

Once a day...when I was ill it wasn't even that, more like every second day, didn't want to even get out of bed!
I feel like a right minger :haha:

Showering twice a day would really irritate my skin =/


----------



## Ashley9603

I have o take a shower daily,I feel nasty if I dont lol.


----------



## robinator

Vrinda said:


> *I read in a book you sweat a lot during pregnancy and you should shower 2 times a day *

I've also read we should clean out our kitty boxes twice a day, but mine get done every two days....sometimes three.... A little OT, yes :winkwink:


----------



## princess_bump

Pregnancy has never changed me on this, and my hubby and mother find me funny in an obsessively clean way :lol: but i've always showered/bathed twice a day. once in the morning once i've done my jobs and get ready for the day, and once before bed and always into fresh pj's every night!


----------



## birdiex

robinator said:


> Vrinda said:
> 
> 
> *I read in a book you sweat a lot during pregnancy and you should shower 2 times a day *
> 
> I've also read we should clean out our kitty boxes twice a day, but mine get done every two days....sometimes three.... A little OT, yes :winkwink:Click to expand...



I thought you meant kitty box as a euphemism for vagina, until I saw your DP :dohh:


----------



## Flowermommy

Just daily for me too. Haven't noticed that I'm any sweatier, haha. Usually at night, doesn't seem enough time in the morning. X


----------



## Jellybean0k

Unfortunately, a shower for me is agony as it puts a strain on my bump and my back, I do try and bathe of and evening though before OH gives me a massage then bed


----------



## Jellybean0k

birdiex said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vrinda said:
> 
> 
> *I read in a book you sweat a lot during pregnancy and you should shower 2 times a day *
> 
> I've also read we should clean out our kitty boxes twice a day, but mine get done every two days....sometimes three.... A little OT, yes :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you meant kitty box as a euphemism for vagina, until I saw your DP :dohh:Click to expand...


ROFL - so did I :blush:


----------



## robinator

Jellybean0k said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vrinda said:
> 
> 
> *I read in a book you sweat a lot during pregnancy and you should shower 2 times a day *
> 
> I've also read we should clean out our kitty boxes twice a day, but mine get done every two days....sometimes three.... A little OT, yes :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you meant kitty box as a euphemism for vagina, until I saw your DP :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL - so did I :blush:Click to expand...

That's too funny! :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

before i had the baby i took 2 showers/baths a day iv done it all my life and was also brought up to do this by mu mum but now baby is here i just dont have the time or energy for 2 a day so just a shower in morning or mid afternoon depending on when i get the chance lol :)


----------



## katerdid

Twice a day? Geesh, that's a lot! Normally I take one every other day or every third day. I don't get stinky too bad, and I wait to wash my hair til it's greasy and gross looking. (Course, if I have the time I usually wash my hair with baking soda and not real shampoo - turns out the same and saves some money)


----------



## katrina1987

Ill offen shower or bath in morning first thing, then always have a bath in evening to relax my back and stuff so most days 2 but not both showers


----------



## Sushai

Thank goodness you wrote once every other day katerdid coz I'm the same. I was starting to feel like a stinker reading all the posts but I personally don't need a shower everyday unless I've come from work (3days a week) otherwise it's every other day!


----------



## Lover

I shower the same amount as I did before - once a day in the morning. If it's been a particularly hot day and I feel sweaty or dirty then I'll have another shower :shrug:


----------



## RaspberryK

I shower every other day or if I need to I will do it everyday - if I get hot or something. That doesn't mean I don't wash everyday though but I can't be arsed to get my hair wet when it doesn't need washing. 

x


----------



## BabyDeacon

Yea I'm every other day, urgh I had a bath yesterday to much trouble so going to get. Sower may now for the bath ready for tomorrow


----------



## Weeplin

Every second, sometimes third day for me (If I'm lazy!). I'm not very stinky, same when I'm not pregnant. Always in the evening too, with 2 kids already and being a single mum I don't have anyone to watch them in the morning whilst I pop in the shower and I just don't have the time.


----------



## numb3rthree

usually every other day sometime 3 days. i do wash in the sink every morning regardless though x


----------



## Lawhra

Every morning for me. I cannot get dressed for the day without a shower. I will have a second too if I feel like it. But that was far more often when I was running/cycling.


----------



## lynnikins

every other day for me normally i have to fit it in around the kids normally so sometimes it might be 3days i dont smell and i do wash but i have LONG hair and it takes ages to wash and dry it and i dislike leaving the boys for that long


----------



## lousielou

I didn't notice I sweated any more during pregnancy - I've always had a shower a day, first thing in the morning, with a bath in the evening if I fancy relaxing :)


----------



## Pixie2320

2-3 times a day, and I must have some awesome skin because it doesn't dry out :happydance:


----------



## Treelo

I shower every morning same as i always have when boys are eating breakfast always have, feel ewwww if i dont. I only wash my hair twice a week its long and thick and takes so long to dry i dont have time every day and washing hair everyday dries it out. Some nights i might have a bath to relax.
If we are running very late i will drop boys to school first then home and shower but feel icky doing school runs with out showering.


----------



## babylove719

Still the same as before pregnancy, every other day or every third day depending on how much energy I have lol. I have VERY thick hair so doing the whole wash,condition,treatment,dry routine is long and exhausting. I'm not a very sweaty or greasy person but if I feel icky I'll have a rinse. I do wash my face every morning and every night though without fail. Keeps me from breaking out!


----------



## Weeplin

babylove719 said:


> I do wash my face every morning and every night though without fail. Keeps me from breaking out!

Yeah, I forgot to mention I do the same. Cleanse, tone and moisturise. Every morning and night.


----------



## Chaos

I shower every morning. I normally have a soak in the tub at night too before bed .. not to wash or anything, just to soak to help my back pain.


----------



## sophisticat

One shower a day for me. 

Some of your electricity bills must be extortionate!


----------



## Princess pea

I've always bathed twice a day. And as someone else said before me, I must have good skin cause it doesn't dry out and I would feel gross if I didn't do either. However, I also have very thick hair and only wash it twice a week sometimes less, as awesomely my hair has lost it grease during pregnancy! Oh and I always cleanse tone and moisturize and my skin has been amazing this pregnancy, it was horrible last time and I really suffered with acne.


----------



## Chaos

Princess pea said:


> I've always bathed twice a day. And as someone else said before me, I must have good skin cause it doesn't dry out and I would feel gross if I didn't do either. However, I also have very thick hair and only wash it twice a week sometimes less, as awesomely my hair has lost it grease during pregnancy! Oh and I always cleanse tone and moisturize and my skin has been amazing this pregnancy, *it was horrible last time and I really suffered with acne.*

Urgh, I know how that feels, it totally sucked, I had it all down my neck, chest and back from month 2 until 3 months after she was born! Luckily clear skin this time..


----------



## BabyBoo36

I shower once a day although if I've been to an awful house (I work in health care and my job sometimes involves visiting patients homes) I might end up having another after work! I have dermatitis thou, and showering/bathing more than once a day for long periods generally makes my skin very sore. x


----------



## Elli21

I have a strip wash and a shower every day.
I like to feel clean when i go to bed, but i also like to feel refeshed in the morning.


----------



## Mama Afrika

I have a bath before bed to which I add a pure oil e.g wheatgerm as my skin is severely dry now. In the mornings I shower but only use cleansers on my face, arm pits and vjj.


----------



## AngelBunny

once a day for me, unless its very hot then i might go for 2 if i feel all sweaty


----------



## wigglebump

shower everyday but i only wash my hair about twice a month coz its nearly to my knees very thick and if i wash it too much it makes it feel horrible xx


----------



## Serendipity40

great thread...always interesting to read others hygiene habits....when i was very sick in early months..hubby used to go round pretending to sniff if i couldnt get in shower everyday..so may of only had a shower every 2-3 days then...but i am same as most once a day....


----------



## RaspberryK

wigglebump said:


> shower everyday but i only wash my hair about twice a month coz its nearly to my knees very thick and if i wash it too much it makes it feel horrible xx

WOW that's crazy and must be heavy!? My hair used to be long - but not that long. I will say though that when I was travelling in Africa with no shower facilities my hair was only washed about twice in 6 weeks and it was in super condition because of it. 

x


----------



## June2012

Hi i shower once a day. If my skin is extremelly dry and painful then i shower 2x a day.


----------



## leahsbabybump

once a day for me before bed sometimes ill stretch to every other day. I only ever have 2 showers a day when its been that time of the month :-/


----------



## Munchkin30

I only shower every 2 days! Does that make me a total minger?? On holiday or if it's hot i'll shower as much as i need to but i don't like washing my hair any more often!!


----------



## HungryHippo

I'd say 5/7 days I shower and the other two I'll at least soak in the tub. Always, always, always wash my face morning and night, though. Obsessive about that. ;)


----------

